# Paralleler Server mit DatagramSocket



## MarcJ (25. Mrz 2009)

habe gerade für ein Studiumsprojekt einen Client / Server Proggi mit DatagramSockets erstellt.Das "warten" läuft in einem eigenen Thread im Server ab.Jetzt meine Frage,die Aufgabenstellung forderte einen parallelen Server.Ist es überhaupt möglich mit DatagramSocket einen parallelen zu erstellen,oder belege ich damit den Port doppelt,was ja nicht möglich ist? 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## DocRandom (27. Mrz 2009)

Doch ist möglich.
Du kannst den Port z.B.: 10000 mit UDP & TCP belegen, ohne kollision.

lg


----------



## MarcJ (28. Mrz 2009)

super ,danke


----------

